# 2005 X-Trail LE leaking oil...?



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello - Can someone tell me where the oil pressure sensor/sender (?) is on the 2.5L 4cyl engine ??

I am loosing oil from somewhere and want to check this out first, but not sure where it is.

Thanks.

Marc


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The most common problem and one that I had, was a leaky oil cooler. It is at the rear of the engine towards the passenger side. Typically you will get a burning oil smell at stop signs or when parking as the oil drips onto the exhaust. If you can look up back there, you should be able to see if there has been oil loss around or from the oil cooler. If that is the issue, despite what Nissan says the cooler can be repaired with new gaskets. Info about it is in the following thread

https://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/198425-oil-cooler-leaking-05-canadian-x-4.html

And here is a link to the factory service manual so you can look up the sensor or whatever else you need

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143


----------



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you very much. Very helpful information, especially the service manuals !! Will be going under the car to check all this. 

Also, quad, notice you're from Gatineau, same as me ! You talk about a Nissan dealer. Just curious if it's the Gatineau or Hull one ?

Also, other quick question, can you recommend a good mechanic in Gatineau ? You talk about "your mechanic" so just wondering.

Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help Tipit008
For the oil cooler the mechanic I used was at Speedy Muffler on St-Joseph in Hull. I have also used them for wheel bearing replacements. For the oil cooler fix I provided the gaskets which I got from the dealer in Hull. I do most of the servicing myself so I don't have a regular garage I use to maintain the car. I provided the page from the service manual showing the torque specs for the oil cooler as well. ( It does not show up as repairable on the Canadian dealer part diagrams). Just be aware that if you provide parts you forego the full warranty from Speedy for repairs.
With regard to the dealers here, the Hull one has a better part department, and I think more experienced mechanics, but you pay through the nose for Nissan parts there.
Just a heads up if its the oil cooler and you go to the dealer you are looking at upwards of 800 for the repair as they will require you buy a new oil cooler.


----------



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

Ok, thanks. That Speedy garage is walking distance from my apt, so I'll keep them in mind. 
I sometimes go to the "Ottawa DIY Garage" if I want to do the work myself, but the $30/hour adds up if there are complications.

I agree with your assessment of the Hull dealer having more experienced staff. I called both the Gatineau and Hull dealers a few times. Was dumbfounded with the lack of basic knowledge from the Gatineau Nissan dealer. Once asked about a simple transmission flush and he said to wait, he wasn't sure they did that because "they needed a special tool for that" and had to go "check with the mechanic if they had the tool for that". This is a Nissan dealership we're talking about not some backwoods independent garage...!

As for my problem, I may just keep an eye on the oil level and wait until spring...


----------



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

One more quick question: 

I looked at the Service Manual link you provided. 

I looked in the "Engine mechanical" section hoping to find the oil cooler, but did not find anything on an "oil cooler" or even "oil pressure sensor"...??

Do you know in which section I can find information and diagrams on these ??

Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For what its worth Nissan does not recommend a transmission flush, only drain and fills. The big problem I find at the dealership is that you never interact directly with the mechanic, only their service advisers who typically have zero mechanical or wrenching experience.
If I may suggest, the beauty about Speedy is that you can usually just show up and get a free diagnostic and repair quote. They will even know where exactly to look to see if it is your oil cooler leaking. In my opinion, its worth fixing as where it drips coincides with the rear bushing on your front control arm, and oil on the rubber will eventually harm it, but that is a guess on my part. I also think leaks tend to get bigger over time.
I almost did as you suggest last year, as I thought I might have to replace the gaskets myself, because Jacques at Speedy was a bit concerned the repair would not work or be short lived and almost refused to do the work. Mainly, because for these on most Nissan models they would replace the oil cooler with a new unit. Of course the one on ours is dealer only, and unlike ones for the Rogue, or Altima that also had issues, its more like 2 to 3 times the price.
By the way where is the Ottawa DIY Garage? Never knew such a place existed.


----------



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks, but I found the section.

It was in:
Repair Manual - Engine L System

Marc


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

When I get a chance a bit later this morn, I will send you the section and page number. Only drag about the link I provided you is that it does not contain the general index section, which is rather helpful. I do have a spare copy of the complete manual with the index that allows you to click on a subject and it will then open the relevant section pages. If you bug me, I will find the usb and be happy to give you a copy. My house is on the hill behind Village Place Cartier.


----------



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

Just Google "Ottawa DIY Garage" and you'll get the link with all the info.

It's a garage where you can rent time on a lift. There are two of them. They supply the tools.

It's ok, if you know what you're doing and are well prepared. It can turn into a nightmare if you're not sure or run into complications.

Once went for a simple brake job with a friend and we ended up spending most of the day there, since I hadn't planned on bad callipers. Not easy to order on a Saturday. Then lost a crucial bolt... Ended up spending most of the day and $180+tx on lift rental. With the price of parts and garage time..., it would have been cheaper to get the brake job done by a mechanic...!


----------



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

Ok, I live close to St-Joseph and Highway 5 intersection, a few blocks from the Provigo.

Thanks for the usb offer. For now, I'll just try and get the car up on ramps and take a look to try and locate the leak first. 

I sometimes go to the Maxi's underground heated garage. 

I've seen other people do some mechanical work there. 

Don't know how much they tolerate it but I could always try it...??


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

As you wish. If you want the usb, send me a private message here and I will arrange to leave it in my mailbox for you. You could try and peek at Maxi, but they may not be so keen for something that involves an oil leak. I repeat the examination would be free at Speedy. I am sure Jacques or Imad would help you out to confirm the leak location. Of course, you could be losing oil for other reasons.


----------



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

Just sent you a pm.

Yes, I think I'll try the Speedy thing. Just out of work right now and don't want to spend $$$ but if the check up is free then why not.

At least I'll know where the leak comes from.

Marc


----------

